# Salva Autómatas, Aporte para un uso principalmente didáctico



## Scooter (Jun 29, 2016)

¿Que es un _"Salva Autómatas"_? Pues una idea que se nos ha ocurrido en mi instituto, un "bornero" para evitar machacar las regletas de los terminales de los autómatas.
Se reparte a cada alumno un Salva~Autómatas para que haga el cuadro del automatismo y el autómata en sí, solo se conecta en el momento de probar.
La disposición de los terminales es la misma que en el autómata original.
Están disponibles los esquemas y circuitos impresos si lo veis interesante.
El coste por placa es de menos de 10€ frente a los 100€ que cuesta cada logo, así si se rompe una borna se puede cambiar fácilmente, de paso sirve para prácticas de electrónica...





Mas detalles:
http://fablab.cipfpcanastell.com/?p=81


----------

